
Chrome's Built-In Ad Blocker Will Start Blocking Ads on February 15, 2018 - ameshkov
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/google/chromes-built-in-ad-blocker-will-start-blocking-ads-on-february-15-2018/
======
cylim
Block all ads, except Google? :P

~~~
ameshkov
Not really, they plan to certify publishers and adtech companies. "Certified
Better Ads" ftfs.

